# Replacement wing mirror (Whole Unit) needed



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Can anyone help with a good place to get replacement wing mirrors suitable for a Damon Daybreak?

One of mine is missing completely but I am happy to replace the pair if needed.

Thanks

Bryan


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Bryan

Firstly, what year is your Daybreak?

Replacement units are available but hellishly expensive....is the arm missing too or just the head?

Depending on how much of a "purist" you are....coach mirrors may be a cheaper option for you.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

It's a 1996 and the head, arm, everything is gone. All thats left is the RV.

I'm pretty sure that the mirror that is left on the other side is not original anyway.

I happy to put two new mirrors on, just don't know where to buy decent ones.

I took it to the local Volvo truck and bus but they said they couldn't help as the RV mounting point is different to there mirrors (which need doors) and there mirrors would probably be to heavy etc.

Thanks


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Bryan

If you aren't fussy about original equipment I have found this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MERC-SPRINTER...2QQihZ019QQcategoryZ10398QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
He's got the other side too.....appreciate they are door mirrors but you could possibly modify the mounting plate??

If you specifically want original I am off to the States on Thursday so could sort something for you but be warned...complete replacement RV mirror units are very pricey. PM or email me if you need any help.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

This is my existing mirror, I've pretty sure that it is a Ramco 9000 series mirror. Part number seems to be 92-1154

All I need to do now is find a UK supplier or a USA supplier that will ship to the UK...


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Bryan

You have only given the rear view....I have punched your part number into our suppliers database and have come up with the pic below.

I could have this in by first week in September...£269.00 expedited order (said they were dear)......I am leaving thursday at 5am for California and will be flying freight back around 4th Sept. so need to know tomorrow.....


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for digging out that picture, it certainly looks like mine.

Is that price for 1 or a pair?

Do you have a website and company name?


Thanks.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm already overstepping the mark here........

Click the WWW box at the bottom of this post Bryan  
Price is for one unit I'm afraid 8O ...EDITED!!

Alternatively...... Jim, Keith, Dave, MHSRob, Chris........GUYS>>>>Where are you ?? :lol: :lol: 

Nuke - will be in touch AS SOON AS i get back......promise :!:

Bryan...my mistake.....price IS for a PAIR (too late, too much going on and blonde....APOLOGIES!!)


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

It took a while but finally I remembered the name of a RV mirror manufacturer in the USA 
Try velvac RV mirror site they have a page where you can put your RV with year and model etc. on a page and maybe you can find your mirror there.
Good luck
John Bouwens


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

kleinejohan said:


> It took a while but finally I remembered the name of a RV mirror manufacturer in the USA
> Try velvac RV mirror site they have a page where you can put your RV with year and model etc. on a page and maybe you can find your mirror there.
> Good luck
> John Bouwens


Thanks for that, great site.

I've already discovered that it's a Ramco 9000 series mirror that is still attached and so have ordered a replacement.

Thanks anyway...


----------

